# my ride



## skoal 372xp (May 21, 2009)

Not much to tell just let the pics talk for them selfs


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2009)

A little red in the neck eh skoal??

Good ole T-town. I thought the 80's S-10 blazer was the rice of choice there??

Nice truck though.


----------



## skoal 372xp (May 21, 2009)

ya i suppose a little red in the neck ha ha came from new hartford and spent most my time on a farm as a kid so you know how it go's where in ct are u from tree mds


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2009)

skoal 372xp said:


> ya i suppose a little red in the neck ha ha came from new hartford and spent most my time on a farm as a kid so you know how it go's where in ct are u from tree mds



Right up in Litchfield.


----------



## streeter (May 23, 2009)

OMG....A northern redneck:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 056 kid (May 24, 2009)

a confederate from Connecticut?




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahaha,, in hale



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## skoal 372xp (May 24, 2009)

yep and prowed of it


----------



## 056 kid (May 25, 2009)

If you was born north of the mason dixon it jes aint possible...


----------



## Kunes (May 28, 2009)

Lovin' the super swampers. 

wwhat are they like 37's


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 31, 2009)

056 kid said:


> if you was born north of the mason dixon it jes aint possible...



+1


----------



## skoal 372xp (Jun 1, 2009)

the swompers are 35s but will soon be 38s


----------



## goatchin (Jun 2, 2009)

well now ifin' that dont give a preacher a hard-on and a nun hard nipples, i dont know what else will

freakin sweet man, good work.

Us guys from around here call ourselves rednecks, hillbillies, country boys, what have you...we cant stand the city and the slickers that come from it unless they're usefull. We all are country and like to get rowdy everynow and then where ever we are....tomatoe tomatoe


----------

